# Commonwealth GB Extension?



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2011)

It occurs to me that, February being a 'short' month, and with the recent forum problems, some members might benefit from a few more days, to allow them to finish their entries. If you need it, then consider the GB extended until Friday 4th March.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa, I'm back in the race!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Good one T, I have a feeling a couple of guys would like the extension. Is this by chance your birthday present to us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imalko (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool. Thanks Terry. 
Now, I assume this extension also applies to the other part of the split build - Night fighters?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, both sections of the GB Igor.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Terry. Whew, I really needed that! The Uhu is very close but a few more days will be most welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2011)

I will take a little longer to finish more than likely another week beyond.....even though the paint is on still got lots to do....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2011)

Well Wayne, by the time we get around to the 'Member's Choice' poll, you'll probably have finished and started another one!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

Guys,

Also I would like to remind you all that every thread with your final products should start with " ***** FINISHED:* ". It let us to keep the control over the mess. The same thing is regarding threads with a build progress. It should start with " ***** DONE:* " when a model is done. Please follow that.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I must say I didn't know about the ****DONE bit I just though it happened, you guys sure look after us morons. Thanks.


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I must say I didn't know about the ****DONE bit I just though it happened, you guys sure look after us morons. Thanks.


 
that goes for me too !!!


----------



## imalko (Feb 28, 2011)

But members can't change titles of their threads on their own. They can only name their new threads...


----------



## Florence (Feb 28, 2011)

Need a couple of more days to finish up my boomerang. Just havent been able to find the time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2011)

imalko said:


> But members can't change titles of their threads on their own. They can only name their new threads...



You can Igor. Go to the first post and edit it in the advanced editor. For some reason, it takes a while to take effect but it works.


----------



## imalko (Feb 28, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> You can Igor. Go to the first post and edit it in the advanced editor. For some reason, it takes a while to take effect but it works.


 
Interesting. I was trying to do that a while ago with some of my threads, but was unable to change the title of thread itself. Only the title of that first post had changed. Gonna have to give it another try me thinks.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

It shouldn't be any problem with that if you follow Crimea_River's way. But if you can't do that yourself, just let me know.I'll do it for your request. No problem at all.


----------



## slaterat (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I'm back in the game

Greg


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Well Wayne, by the time we get around to the 'Member's Choice' poll, you'll probably have finished and started another one!!


 
Hope to make the members Choice poll....and already started for the new GB, just gotta get a thread in place....problem is I got 2 and am deciding whether to do them both?


----------

